# What's Your Betta's Personality?



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm having so much fun watching Dobby swim, and interacting with him. He's kind of shy, but he always swims over to the glass to say "Hi" when I come in the room. When I trace my finger over the glass, sometimes he swims away scared, and other times he'll follow my finger. When he's shy, he pulls in his dorsal fin really close, and swim backwards. When he's investigative, his dorsal fin stands up a bit more. He likes to flutter his pec fins a lot, especially when he's excited. 

How about you? What's your Betta's personality?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay I have lots of fishies  

Lulu ~ Is like a little ditzy cheerleader. She is ALWAYS excited to see me no matter what I do, and gets extremely hyper. 
Razz ~ Is laid back, sweet natured. He likes to follow fingers and bite them ferociously. 
Galli ~ Is a chicken, a total chicken. 
Lamorak ~ Is not a chicken, but he likes his little hideys, and will flare on command (apparently)
Sigma ~ Is a fine old gentleman. He is always strutting his stuff, blowing nests, charming his mates. 
Theta ~ The Champion of Bubblenests. and he knows it too.
Augustus ~ My fighter, always flaring. He flares at the drop of a pin. 
Om ~ Shy, curious, very sweet. Loves to dance and take swims on the beach at sunset. He's my Romantic Painter. 
Pallas ~ He loves his foods, and is always begging. Quite a jumper. VERY curious about the world outside his tank.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Solace is just silly and loves food (like all bettas). She will jump for her food if you take too long dropping it!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

My betta is actually kind of grouchy. He just prowls his tank all day, stares at me, flares at my boyfriend, then goes back to prowling. =]


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I didn't realize how smart these fish seem to be. When I stand in front of my betta's tank, he actually seems to know I'm there. I guess from staring out the glass, he knows another being has just shown up and is curious? He'll hang around the front of his tank as long as I'm there. When I touch the tank he swims backward quickly. I think he's a bit timid. Sometimes you can tell he follows my finger with his eyes but he doesn't like me suddenly putting it in front of him. Funnily enough, he doesn't seem to mind when I stick in his tank. He looks up at it. I guess he asssociates it with food.

He WILL flare if I show him a mirror. He really loves to fight. He gets vicious!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh yes they are SUPER smart! My guy wont eat his pellet unless I step away from the tank, and he watches me walk away. lol!


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

DazzleKitty said:


> ... When I touch the tank he swims backward quickly. I think he's a bit timid. Sometimes you can tell he follows my finger with his eyes but he doesn't like me suddenly putting it in front of him. Funnily enough, he doesn't seem to mind when I stick in his tank. He looks up at it. I guess he asssociates it with food.
> 
> He WILL flare if I show him a mirror. He really loves to fight. He gets vicious!


Dobby is the same way when I put my finger on the glass. I usually don't put it right in front of him cuz it scares him, but when I trace my finger across the glass, sometimes he just watches it with his eyes, sometimes he'll swim and follow (from a safe distance), sometimes he'll even flare his gills. Other times he follows for a moment, and then swims away scared and hides in the plants or his pagoda.

When I put a mirror next to the glass, Dobby will flare and swim all agitated for a few minutes, but then it's like he figures out it's a mirror and not really another betta, cuz he'll just swim away to the other side, put his fins down, and just sits there. "This is a waste of time. I can't be bothered anymore." LOL!


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Valentine - He's a mofo, he's just a mean old grouch lol. Ive had him almost for two years now and he ALWAYS flares, when I feed him, when he sees me, he's very protective. He's also King of the bubblenests, he just builds and builds and builds untill he covers the whole top of his ten gallon tank. 

Laborday - He's a little...odd. He used to be really laid back, but he got attitude after about a month of being with me, though he's not anywhere near as bad as Valentine. He's just kinda spastic, and he likes to try and start fights with Valentine since there in a divided tank but Valentine just never wants anything to do with him haha. He's kinda like those punk kids who think there all that, but there really not lol.

Veteran - He's a hungry, hungry hippo. I have him in my room and every morning when I sit up, he goes straight over near me and starts wiggling around for food. And when I feed him instead of just grabbing the food like normal, he flails and jumps to grab it like it's out of his reach or something lol he'll also eat it from my finger. He just likes to prowl his tank and I can't ever stick my hands in the tank to like adjust wisteria or anything, because he'll "bite" my fingers, its funny.

Christmas - For such a small fish that doesn't do much, he has LOADS of personality. Anybody that see's him just loves him. He has a "wiggle butt" and if Veteran is a hungry hippo, Christmas is ten times worse, he literally jumps to get his food when I open the slot on the top of the tank. He's just adorable and he's a fast little swimmer.

Thanksgiving - Very shy, and he HATES any objects near his tank, he flares and charges like crazy. He doesn't really like to be bothered or watched, so we kinda just leave him alone to swim around. I hope maybe the longer I have him the more he'll open up, but for now he's content being a hermit lol

Memorialday - A camera *****, he LOVES attention and the camera and poses like a diva. He's a bit neurotic though, he's an awful tank surfer -.- If anyone leans in to look at him, he eyes them like he's gonna kill 'em lol.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Janus, ah...after Renard (RIP) he's definitely one of my favourites.

He's a pretty docile guy. When I had him split in a tank between Othello and Narcissus, he wouldn't flare at all. Even when Othello died and Narcissus moved next to him (which caused him to flare for the first time), Janus could care less. He doesn't even flare at his own reflection.

At the same time though, he's pretty skittish. he doesn't like the camera at all, I can never manage to get good pictures of him in this new tank.

He's so curious about everything. he does a comical little head tilt whenever he sees something new. He needs to explore EVERYTHING with his mouth. Peck first, ask questions later. Which is why I'm a little antsy about adding shrimp to his tank...even though he seems to be a really mellow guy, I think his curiousity will lead to some serious shrimp mauling. 

He's also very interested in the Miku figure I have next to his tank. He spends a lot of time gazing at it or swimming laps around it. I guess my betta's also a Vocaloid fan like me. :lol:


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

My boys have tons of personality! They’re all different and, after lots of initial stress, are happy enough to build bubble nests. Yay!

Maximus - emperor of his domain. So much so that I can't bring myself to put him in anything smaller than a 10 gallon. He will sit still and watch everything that goes on and if I go near the tank, he poses. Once I baffled the filter enough, he built the most massive bubble nest I've ever seen and he's more aggressive – more likely to jump out of the water than before. The others will get in the way of my fingers when I’m doing something to the tank, but he will go to the far corner and turn away until I’m done.

Bravo - kind of like a nervous little dog. I half expect him to have coffee hidden in his tank somewhere (maybe I should change his name to Espresso). He paces the front of his 10 gallon and wiggles frantically if he thinks I'm paying attention to him. When I feed him, he gets so excited he jumps, usually missing the food entirely or landing on it until distract him with my finger. He loves to hang out on the suction cup of the heater or up under the HOB filter.

Mango - totally mellow. Never gets excited, but he loves attention. He likes to follow my finger while trying to not look like he is. He also likes to sit on top of the horizontal heater. Huh. He’s in a 3 gal & I hope to move him to a 5 gal filtered in April.

Uncle Sam - Not really sure about him... he seems to change personalities. Right now he's pretty mellow in his own 3 gallon tank. He loves attention, but too much will stress him out. When people come over I usually block his view or move him to a corner out of the way where he can still see but no one bothers him. He’s a recovering tail-biter. (Hi, my name is Uncle Sam and I’m a tail-biter.) He’s also in a 3 gal & I hope to move him to a 5 gal filtered tank in April.

It seems like I learn something new about their personalities every day!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

How cool, I like reading everyone's bios on their bettas  
And you do learn something everyday about them!!

I haven't been able to spend enough time with all mine to get a good feel for
their personalities yet. :-/ Darn that four letter word called WORK!

The ones I *know* are...

Danny Boy - Loves people & watching outside tank, rubs against me during changes & feedings,
runs to greet me when I come in the room.  Fearless of any changes to tank, likes to
knock snails off side. lol

Ren - My grouchy jumper...Seriously, I drop the pellets in & he jumps on top of them,
sinking some down....lol.....and of course he won't after them, he looks up like "WHERE DID THEY GO WOMAN? Don't get chintzy with my food!"

Ping - Sweet little hardly flaring angel.  
Dexter - Dances for food constantly & builds epic nests.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, all of my females but one are vicious. The other female is shy and curious. My male Sonic is Bold and Happy, but not the brightest bulb in the bunch!:lol: My male crescent is bold, and vicious to females, but he seems to enjoy hanging out with shrimp.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Victor thinks he's the top dog  He's crazy aggressive, anyone that holds their hand 3 inches or less above the tank is sure to get bitten! He literally leaps out of the water and bites people  He actually bites me on a daily basis  

And he flares at everything like a maniac  My finger, my camera, a box of crackers left too close to the tank, whatever. He will flare at it and try to kill it  

I bought him because when I was looking to buy a betta, my boyfriend accidentally bumped into the shelf they were on and all the other bettas went into a panic. But not Victor. He literally stared right at me and flared XD "How dare you disturb my bowl!!!" XD

Victor does have a soft side (well, if you consider his biting a form of endearment )for all the live plants in his tank though, he likes to swim up to each one, inspect it, then give it a little nip before he swims off!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

My five little ones have very distinct personalities, and I love them all for that.

Betta (Betito): Although he's having some issues with swim bladder disorder he doesn't let it keep away his charms. He loves to swim around, he's very clever. He hasn't done it for a while now that he's having this little problem, but he used to just stare at me while I was typing, like trying to make some eye-contact. If I turned around to see him, he would start to swim up and down and make himself noticed by me. I would always start calling him his name and tell him how gorgeous he is, that would make him calm down and go swim for a while.

Gamisha: She's my beautiful little girl. Well, actually she belongs to my boyfriend but, he's an archeologist so he can't take proper care of her right now. I LOVE her SO much. We have like a special bond with each other. If I listen to some music and start dancing, she dances with me! Nobody EVER believed me until they saw it with their own eyes. Nobody can resist how cute she is when she does that. She's a hunter, she LOVES attacking the live food I give her, she's always intrigued by anything new that she may notice. 

Deltan: He's a prince. As simple as that. There hasn't been a fish that's more or even as flirty/coquettish as he. He waves his fins in such a way that he always mesmerizes me. He LOVES that I take pictures of him. There's not one photo he doesn't look great. Not like ALL my other kids that are always moving around and don't let me do it. He poses and waits for the moment the picture has been taken to start swimming again. He's very active and always tries to get my attention so I tell him just how beautiful he is (there's no fish with better high-esteem). 

Zetina (Tina): She's the pretty girl here. She and Deltan make just the perfect couple. She's also very flirty. I love her really much, but, she's not very clever, hehe. She's curious and loves wandering in her tank. It was a BIG problem for me that she wouldn't eat NOTHING that wasn't alive. She was SUCH a choosy girl! But, I FINALLY managed to get her to eat her pellets. Haha!

Kappa: This beautiful boy is still a mystery to me. I can only say he loves swimming in his tank, back and fort. He loves to eat. He's a little bit shy still, but, I'm hoping he'll be a sociable fish like my other four. One thing I noticed, and is really strange, he likes to stare at art paintings. Literally. I've been putting all kinds of stuff near his tank to keep him occupied but he never payed much attention to them, until I put an art catalog and have been changing the pages every other day. He likes it! I think he's some kind of art critic! :-D!

So, this are my little ones. I love each of them with all my heart. But, to be honest, Gamishi is the one that's more special to me, she's my little gal pal!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Ha ha, Deltan has a lot in common with my betta, Patriot.

Patriot is such a show off. As soon as he realizes that someone is watching, he'll start swimming back and forth in place (like he's swaying) so his fins flow behind him. He's like, "Look at me! Look at me! I'm stunning and I know it!" Then he'll lap his tank, and stop right in front of your face and spread his fins and tail (not quite flaring, just showing them off). I call him, "my little flirt"

He doesn't flare much, kinda a wimp, actually. But he hates sharing attention. Initially, I put him in my community tank, he chased off the other fish and then did his little swimming/show off thing.

He recognizes my face and voice. If I'm near the tank, he'll swim right up to me. He'll also follow my finger. He tries to be as close to me as possible. But if someone else is too close to the tank, he'll hide. Then, if they step back, he'll do his showy swim for them.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Jazz is fairly laid back. He will sometimes flare at my finger and flares like crazy when you put him next to another betta. He always jumps for his food. He sees me feeding the other boys, and he's fed last, so he goes crazy in the corner of the tank waiting for his food. He will build big bubble nests once in a while. He's just pretty chill.

Chronos, like Jazz, will flare like crazy whenever he is near another betta. But, surprisingly, I have never seen any amount of aggression from him in my community tank towards my snail, other fish or shirmp. Not even so much as flaring. Even when I catch my Molly nipping at him once in a very long while (I think she does it cause she does it at the gravel, plants and decor looking for food. I've only sene her do it like twice to him). He just LOVES watching the shrimp. It's cute 

Buster love jumping for food. He is so accurate that he can eat it off of my finger and rarely misses. Even one time, when I was siphoning (I ususally do 100% changes, but I was sick and missed a week. Didn't have time or energy to do that, but I changed about 80% of the water) he was jumping and biting at my hand. He makes tiny bubble nests. I have only seen him flare once, and that was next to another betta. He is so laid back, it even took him a while to flare once when Skye was flaring at him. I also swear that he knows my boyfriend. He bought him for me and I think Buster remembers that. 

Skye is timid and aggressive. He flares at other betta, but if something scares him, he goes darting around his tank like a nut. He is just learning how to jump, but he scares himself when he does it. haha. 

Neptune is new to me, so I haven't really figured him out yet. I haven't seen him really flare, and he's learning that I mean food. haha


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sea Star is a mix of almost every thing he prowls his tamk flips alot and hides is his plant and he digs in the grave to give him a place to rest.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

*maehk;* nosy, brave, lively, impatient for food lol... he's always checking out whats happening around his tank. never gotten a fright from anything in his life... he loves to flare.

*salmon;* shy, quite and reserved. loves to hide... he does say hello when he sees me but if i should lift the lid, he's gone like the wind lol... 

*chilly;* just like maehk. lively and brave. he's totally cool too. never gets stressed or anything. he's really more like a human. always seems like he wants to sit down with me for a cup of coffee and debate bout something lol. also flares alot. he freaks.... totally wants to rip his refelction or other fish apart haha.

*strato;* reminds me a lil of a young horse lol... bit silly, energetic but doesnt know what to do with it haha. he's fairly aggressive too. always flares with no reason. but not as bad as chilly

*edward;* reserved and calm, but not frightened like salmon... he seems more like a philosopher trying to find the point of being lol... he will flare, but not excessively.


----------



## TheSecondOne (Nov 18, 2010)

My favorite betta is still my first one. Even though Drake was shy, he was quite playful and swam around the tank to see what was going on. When I sat close to the tank, he would swim to the glass and look at me without blinking eyes. He liked to sleep under a bridge-like ornament. When he breathed air from the water surface, you could see his mouth gently isolate the water surface to form an air pocket.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sequin (my male betta) is easily startled. He's a red male veil tail with blue iridescence. I got him from walmart (he was the ONLY one without torn fins). He HATES it when I pet my finger up to his tank, but he swims up to see me when I'm near the tank. Once in a while if I stick a piece of food to my finger and hold it above the tank, he'll jump. He loves to wedge himself in his plants, and swim in and out of his rainbow rock. He also has a "leaf hammock" that I made for him and suction cupped to his tank wall. He loves to rest and sleep on it. 
I JUST got my female betta. She's named Aurora. Her coloring is Peacock blue. She's a veil tail. Got her from Petco. =) She's a piggy little eater. She begs ALL day. Sometimes she hates my finger, sometimes she follows it around the tank wall. I only have a leaf hammock and one plant in her tank because she seems to hate it when she touches most plants. She likes the leaf hammock, but doesn't seem to care about the plant. It's more in there for my benefit than hers. She also likes to pick around at the bottom of her tank, just like my goldfish does (they're NOT in the same tank). She's a cute little thing. =)


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

I named mine Royal ^^ I love her so... i have her a 10 gallon planted tank housed with a silver male platy and amano shrimp. SHe loves to swim between the leaves of the crypt parva and tiger lilly. If the amano or platy...or me... get to close to the plant then shes flares and chases them XD if she gets bored then she will randomly chase the silver platy around for a min or so before leaving him alone to rest or swim between the leaves again XD i love her so


----------

